# 8 Great Tips for Summer Fun



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

As the warmer weather reaches all parts of the country most fitness enthusiasts find themselves tempted to fall off the good eatin’ wagon. The warm weather brings more parties, more holidays, more alcohol, and more empty calories than one body can stand. This doesn’t mean that you have to lock yourself in the gym and [...]

*Read More...*


----------

